
Ask HN: What's the best platform for E-Commerce? - stevofolife
I&#x27;m a MEAN stack developer and also knows Wordpress. What&#x27;s the most cost effective way to start selling things online? Should I just buy a domain and install Wordpress&#x2F;WooCommerce or is it worth building it in-house and do my payment integration? Anything else?<p>Given that I want to have control over UI&#x2F;UX.
======
JTxt
It all depends on you, what you're selling, how much time you want to spin
your wheels trying to make it perfect without actually selling anything...

Perhaps do a bit more research then just do it, whatever is most comfortable
to you?

[https://www.google.com/search?q=mean+stack+ecommerce](https://www.google.com/search?q=mean+stack+ecommerce)

[https://www.google.com/search?q=nodejs+ecommerce](https://www.google.com/search?q=nodejs+ecommerce)

[https://www.google.com/search?q=worspress+ecommerce](https://www.google.com/search?q=worspress+ecommerce)

[https://www.google.com/search?q=php+ecommerce](https://www.google.com/search?q=php+ecommerce)

[https://www.google.com/search?q=drupal+ecommerce](https://www.google.com/search?q=drupal+ecommerce)

[https://www.google.com/search?q=odoo+ecommerce](https://www.google.com/search?q=odoo+ecommerce)

Or just start selling somewhere already established... Worry about ui/ux
later?
[https://www.google.com/search?q=Selling+on+amazon](https://www.google.com/search?q=Selling+on+amazon)

[https://www.google.com/search?q=start+selling+on+ebay](https://www.google.com/search?q=start+selling+on+ebay)

------
miniminiyo
Prestashop works fine :
[https://www.prestashop.com/en/](https://www.prestashop.com/en/)

